# Help - making meat loaf - ooops no eggs!



## Samm (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm trying to make meatloaf for dinner and I forgot we are out of eggs. Can I just skip the egg and hope it doesn't fall apart too badly or is there anything else I can use???

Thank you!

Samm


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I never put eggs in my meatloaf.


----------



## sophiesgrandma (Jun 22, 2006)

I've used plain yoghurt in place of eggs.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Egg is used as a binder to hold the meat together. What is the fat content of the meat? If its a higher fat content, you don't need the egg.


----------



## suzywan (Feb 5, 2004)

I know this is late, but I once used mayonnaise instead of eggs and it was *fantastic*!


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

I never use eggs, just some breadcrumbs


----------

